# Dar fe de algo



## TraductoraPobleSec

Come dite, in un documento legale, *doy fe de ello*? Si tratta di quello che normalmente scrive il cancelliere dopo una dichiarazione.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Cristina.

!Cuántas preguntas, eh!
Faccio fede /certifico
Bacioni da Madrid!


----------



## traduttrice

Io propongo "In fede".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie ancora, carissime!


----------



## irene.acler

Yo diría "certifico" o "faccio fede". "In fede" se usa más como saludo final en una carta por ejemplo.


----------



## bandida

Yo tambien eligiria IN FEDE, que no es un saludo sino una formula oficial para documentos legales o de muy formal.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

"In fede" fue lo que terminé poniendo. Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos desde Barcelona


----------



## bandida

Gracias a ti porque yo por mi parte estaba buscando como traducir IN FEDE al castellano y ahora se lo que tengo que poner!!! ;-)))


----------



## Pachico

Senza dubbi "in fede" è la traduzione.
È buffo che in questo stesso momento ci sia, nello stesso foro, qualcuno chiedendo la domanda opposta, ovvero come si dice "in fede" in spagnolo.


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, sin duda.
Interpreté mal el "contexto", parece ser que Irene también, entendí 'dopo una dichiarazione" como después de una declaración oral , debería haber puesto Tradu "al final del documento (escrito) " .

Obviamente, "certifico che" no tiene sentido al final del documento, ni siquiera en España, jejeje.

Al comienzo, el Notario dice:
Certifico que X, nacido/a en .....con DNI........
Doy fe de que X, ........

Al final suelen decir algo así como:
de todo lo cual doy fe.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente he interpretado mal yo también!


----------



## traduttrice

Allora la conclusione è questa:

_"....., *doy fe*."_ Fine del documento = *In fede*
_"*Doy fe que* concuerda con el texto del acta expresada" _(debería ser: "doy fe *de* que...") = *Faccio fede *+ ???


----------



## housecameron

Secondo me è _certifico che_ o _attesto che_


----------



## Dudu678

¿Cómo sigue?

_Faccio fede.... de?_


----------



## traduttrice

¿Y cómo se diría...?

*"Dan fe de los datos sobre las personas..."*
"Fanno fede sui dati riguardanti..."? No me suena para nada, pero en este contexto creo que esta frase es mejor que los verbos "attestare" o "certificare".


----------



## irene.acler

¿Por qué no "certificare"? ¿O "confermare", quizá?


----------

